# Is the Loomis NRX a big upgrade to the CC GLX?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Loomis CC GLX 4 piece in 8wt and 10wt. I have had the 8wt for years and the 10wt not super long. I also own a 7wt proaxis, 8wt orvis recon, 9wt sage xi3, and an orvis recon 10wt. Long story short I tend to use the CC GLX rods when the wind is up, the flies are bigger and the fish are stronger. Also I travel with the CC GLX a bunch because they seem very hard to break.
The CC GLX i like, but I find it is not the most subtle nor most "fun" to fish. The CC GLX is a bit heavy and I have never liked the unique grip. 

I like the orvis recons for their lightweight and how they cast, but the 10wt struggles landing fish in the 10lb range.

I have briefly fished a 9wt NRX for redfish and i really liked it. Seemed to cast well at all distances and had the backbone of thee CCGLX.

So if I was looking for a rod that has the strength of CCGLX and the subtlety of the recon would that be an NRX?

I figure I could sell CCGLX and a Recon and probably have enough cash for an NRX.

Or is there another rod like i describe?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

The NRX has a ton of fighting power, with a softer tip for casting. 
They are almost unbreakable, even in the 4 piece. 
It’s my favorite rod on the market.
.02


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you don't mind transporting for travel the Cross Current Pro 1 pc not the CCGLX is one of the strongest fly rods ever made with excellent fish fighting power. The NRX is also a good casting and very tough rod. The Asquith is not quite proven by hours on the water but it is lighter and should be tougher than the NRX. The Asquith is also a great casting fly rod.


----------

